# REV LIMITER



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

hey i was just wondering where is the rev limiter located in a 86 gti 8v? on the fuel pump or under the dash? or am i completely wrong?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: REV LIMITER (kombi)*

If it has a rev limiter, it's incorporated into the fuel pump relay (in the fuse/relay panel under the dash). The EASIEST way to eliminate it is to replace the relay with a jumper wire...otherwise, get a relay for an older car (83 GTi always works well).


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: REV LIMITER (kombi)*

is this only true for the cis cars?
or will this trick work for the digi ones too?
cheers,
Bryan


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

The fuel pump relay swap only works for CIS and CIS-E. The digi limiter is in the ECU.
Here is the part number you need it should be about $16.
321 906 059F


----------



## SkinneeJ (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

what would you do to get rid of the limiter on a digi2 car?? short of getting an overpriced chip...
-j


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (SkinneeJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SkinneeJ* »_what would you do to get rid of the limiter on a digi2 car?? short of getting an overpriced chip...
-j

Swap digi for CIS or drop $$ for a chip or better yet go standalone.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

Here is the part number you need it should be about $16.
321 906 059F
is that the one for a 83 gti?


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

*Re: REV LIMITER (kombi)*

you could also try cutting the signal wire that goes from the coil to the fuel pump relay...


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: REV LIMITER (arvcube)*

would it just not want to run without the coil wire? (from coil to pump?)



_Modified by kombi at 1:12 PM 2-8-2004_


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: REV LIMITER (kombi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: REV LIMITER (kombi)*

It's in the fuel pump relay. 
A lot of people say "use a Fox FP relay". This is only half right, because some Foxes are Digifant and I think even some of the CIS ones have OEM relays which still have the rev limiter. However........SOME foxes (and maybe even some Mk2's, who knows) will have an aftermarket relay made by Kracker (seriously) which has NO REV LIMIT















How do I know? I just got one at the wrecker today and she works like a charm. It's white, has no big number on the end which you can see when it's plugged in, but the Kracker part # on the long side is 24.1400.20 and there's also a number PA66-GF30. I ran mine up to nearly 7k today with no issues.
I believe the part# 321 906 059F above will also work. *ABAScirocco* indicated that the 059E which came in his car has no limiter, and I know for a fact that the 059E supercedes to 059F (confirmed at the VW dealer yesterday).


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: REV LIMITER (Mr Black)*

Additional notes:
It was suggested to me that the German-made Mk1's would also have relays that would fit a CIS-basic Mk2 fusebox and remove the rev limit. German made models include Cabrio, Scirocco and Jetta. However the only MK1 Jettas I've found both had the 059H, which is the same piece o' crap as the Mk2 OEM relay. There was a 'Rocco at the scrapyard today but someone had already removed ALL the relays


----------



## gruvenwest (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: REV LIMITER (arvcube)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arvcube* »_you could also try cutting the signal wire that goes from the coil to the fuel pump relay...

This is really BAD advice! before you spout out the kind of 'tips' it's good to know what the hell you are talking about.
that wire is the 'trigger' signal for the fuel pump relay from the hall sender (in the distributor) if you cut it the relay will not come on at all.


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: REV LIMITER (gruvenwest)*

I figured I would bring this subject back into the light.
I am in the process of rebuilding my engine, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1407250and wanted to raise the limiter to about 7K. I went to my local private VW shop. And they gave me a -321 906 059 H- one of the Tec's told me it was adjustable.. and I was like what? you gotta be kidding... So before I bought it he removed the black caseing and showed me the adjuster. And in deed it is adjustable. 
He says he has it set up on his rabbit with one to kick on his Nitrous and one to shut it off. Obviously not run as a fuel relay.. but a cheap adjustable cut-off switch. 
Have any of you played with this?
*Here is a pic I just snapped:* Its the tiny white dial twards the middle










_Modified by TeamTHP at 7:38 AM 6-14-2004_


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: REV LIMITER (TeamTHP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeamTHP* »_ I went to my local private VW shop. And they gave me a -321 906 059 H- one of the Tec's told me it was adjustable.. ...showed me the adjuster. *Here is a pic I just snapped:* Its the tiny white dial twards the middle










No *THAT* is interesting, I had no idea, I'll have to check that out.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: REV LIMITER (ABA Scirocco)*

Here's a picture of the O.E. 059H relay, no adjustment


----------



## saporter (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: REV LIMITER (ABA Scirocco)*

I bought one of the adjustable relays (321 906 059F) and by 86 GTi won't run with this relay. It seems one of the grounds is in the wrong location. This new relay has two more pins than my stock FP relay. 
Any suggestions.
Sean


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: REV LIMITER (saporter)*

Crap... Then it may not work for me either...


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: REV LIMITER (saporter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saporter* »_I bought one of the adjustable relays (321 906 059F) and by 86 GTi won't run with this relay. It seems one of the grounds is in the wrong location. This new relay has two more pins than my stock FP relay. 
Any suggestions.
Sean


Maybe yours is different being a California model????? 
(I hate to say it.. but I hope that is the case, so I will be in the clear)


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: REV LIMITER (TeamTHP)*

The CIS-e equipped vehicles like the early A2 GTI's use a different relay and a different mechanism to control the rpm fuel cut-out, it's not built into the relay.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: REV LIMITER (TeamTHP)*

-321 906 059 H- one of the Tec's told me it was adjustable.. and I was like what? you gotta be kidding... So before I bought it he removed the black caseing and showed me the adjuster. And in deed it is adjustable. 
Have any of you played with this?
*Here is a pic I just snapped:* Its the tiny white dial twards the middle









_Modified by TeamTHP at 7:38 AM 6-14-2004_[/QUOTE]
but can you get that from a vw dealer if not where would i get one? and i'm in canada. this is for my 84 rocco 8v.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: REV LIMITER (impulse byer)*

I got a 321 906 059 F from Bowwow.ca, it's not on their website but when I talked to them in person, they had some in stock, it was pretty cheap too, I don't remember the exact amount but even with shipping it was considerably less than the dealership.


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: REV LIMITER (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_The CIS-e equipped vehicles like the early A2 GTI's use a different relay and a different mechanism to control the rpm fuel cut-out, it's not built into the relay. 

What!? Dangit.... Well then what controls the fuel cut on my car? 
So this thing will not work for my GTI... greatttt


----------



## der_panzer (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: REV LIMITER (TeamTHP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeamTHP* »_What!? Dangit.... Well then what controls the fuel cut on my car? 
So this thing will not work for my GTI... greatttt

Everyone in this post is wrong. (execept ABA Scirocco)
The fuel cut / rev limiter is a function of the knock sensor box on A2 GTI / GLIs. The knock sensor controls ground to the relay. When the rev limit is reached, it removes ground from the FP relay.
Swapping in a different relay will do nothing for you.
The only way around this is to bypass the FP ground lead from the knock sensor and install your own switch to control the relay.
I installed an oil pressure switch (some GM idiot light switch) and wired in my own extra relay to piggyback the knock sensor's FP relay power lead.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: REV LIMITER (TeamTHP)*

It's controlled by a signal from the knock sensor control unit. The knock box grounds out the relay's coil thus activating it. 
WARNING: this answer is based on a careful analysis of the wiring diagrams for a 16v Scirocco, I believe at all CIS-E equipped cars will be the same but I haven't confirmed that. 
Also, I beleive that on at least some CIS-E cars, the 16v Scirocco for example, it's possible to use the 8v CIS fuel pump relay thus enabling you to eliminate the fuel cut-out. I'm not sure if this applies to all CIS-E car since some like the Scirocco's are German made and others (including the GTI?) are made in the US and have different fuse boxes.


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: REV LIMITER (ABA Scirocco)*

well... i found a way around this... took a spare relay and then took another relay (DEI relay) and wired it in so when the key was turn on... it just connected the two big pins in the fuel relay... and it works great... little messy but i have no rev limitor... and this is an 86 german made GTi CIS-E car..


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: REV LIMITER (kombi)*

There's only one problem with that type of solution, it eliminates an important safety feature of the system, that being the zero rpm fuel cut-out.


----------



## Espen W (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: REV LIMITER (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_There's only one problem with that type of solution, it eliminates an important safety feature of the system, that being the zero rpm fuel cut-out.


Indeed. Without the fuel cut off, the pump will continue to pump gas in the case of an accident. Not a good thing.


----------



## EvilRocco (Mar 15, 2002)

just get a relay from an 82 sicrocco. has all the fuel cut for accidents exc. but has no limiter built in.


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (EvilRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvilRocco* »_just get a relay from an 82 sicrocco. has all the fuel cut for accidents exc. but has no limiter built in.

Read the rest of the post man...... We have been over this.


----------



## der_panzer (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: REV LIMITER (Espen W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Espen W* »_Indeed. Without the fuel cut off, the pump will continue to pump gas in the case of an accident. Not a good thing.

That's right! One solution is to do what I did - install an oil pressure switch instead of something manually operated. That way if the engine dies, the fuel pump will shut off.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: REV LIMITER (der_panzer)*

321 906 059 F was the one for me





















now i can use all of my 290* cam yaaaaaaaaaa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85vdub (Apr 9, 2003)

Nice i need to pic one of those up then







my cutout right now is 6500 in my 85 Golf... i need it to go to at least 7k to use this autotech 286 fully


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: REV LIMITER (impulse byer)*

I've put this relay into several cars (my car, my race car, and my dad's race car), and it's always worked. There's no timing chip in it, so there's no rev limiter.


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: REV LIMITER (84_GLI_coupe)*

the issue i am having with the actual relays... is it will let me go past the rev limitor to 7k but i have no pull.... with the relay bypassed i pull to about 6900... seems like the relays are flutering my fuel at that hight rpm.s but when i just run the power to it its fine.... also found another way still not anybetter i guess.. but i used key on ign power insted... that way it turns on with the key.. and off with the key... and not a switch... but still dosent shut off if the car dies


----------

